# Film Scoring Isn’t About Film Music… [Hans Zimmer]



## Jack McKenzie (Jun 6, 2021)

*For The Nerds…*

Hey everyone! I recently filmed a video essay on the importance of understanding film and most importantly storywhen scoring for screen. In this video I focus on Hans Zimmer and a few different ways he has managed to integrate the very heart of the story into his music! 

Please enjoy!


----------



## dcoscina (Jun 6, 2021)

What amazes me is how Silver Age composers in particular were able to write substantive music that perfectly accompanied their film sources but that could also be listened to on their own and still impart all of the narrative and emotional arc. In fact, many times I would buy the soundtrack prior to seeing the film as a kid (late 70s, early 80s) and the music told the story quite clearly.


----------



## Jack McKenzie (Jun 6, 2021)

dcoscina said:


> What amazes me is how Silver Age composers in particular were able to write substantive music that perfectly accompanied their film sources but that could also be listened to on their own and still impart all of the narrative and emotional arc. In fact, many times I would buy the soundtrack prior to seeing the film as a kid (late 70s, early 80s) and the music told the story quite clearly.


Wholeheartedly agree. There are some scores out there that serve the film, but not as much by on its own. A successful score to me is one where I take very little notice of it whilst watching the film, because I’m so invested in its story. That’s the job. But it’s also just as successful if I can listen to the soundtrack isolated from the movie and still have that sense of storytelling.


----------



## Markrs (Jun 6, 2021)

Great stuff Jack, really enjoyed it Jack. Look forward to more of these!


----------



## Jack McKenzie (Jun 6, 2021)

Markrs said:


> Great stuff Jack, really enjoyed it Jack. Look forward to more of these!


Cheers Mark!


----------

